# Scythe Grand Kama Cross gedreht.



## GoldenMic (9. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,
es geht mal wieder um meinen Gradn Kama Cross.
Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist:
-Seitenlüfter ist komplett ausgebaut.
-Vorne ein Enermax TB Silence 120mm bei ~750rpm
-Hinten ein Sctyhe Slip Stream 120mm bei ~700rpm
-Scythe Grand Kama Cross bei ~650 RPM

Jetzt ist die Frage: 
Würde es Sinn machen den Grand Kama Cross um 90° zu drehen?

Was ich damit erreichen will?
Bisher verlaufen die Lamellen senkrecht nebeneinander. Heißt der Luftstrom der Gehäuselüfter sollte mehr oder weniger daran abprallen bzw die Luft  unter dem Kühler wegschaffen. 
Würden die Lamellen nun waagerecht verlaufen stelle ich mir vor das der Luftstrom auch durch die Lamellen ziehen kann und der Kühleffekt minimal besser ist.

Mich interessiert grade nur eure Meinung dazu, bevor ich mit dem Umbau beginne.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2011)

studieren geht über probieren


----------



## GoldenMic (9. September 2011)

Wollte nur mal eure Meinung dazu haben


----------



## IceMaster88 (9. September 2011)

Ich denke das würde für einen leicht besseren Airflow im Gehäuse sorgen, dadurch könnten auch bessere Temps rausspringen.
Kannst es ja mal probieren und das Ergebniss dann hier posten


----------



## EnergyCross (9. September 2011)

ich würd ihn drehen


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2011)

> Wollte nur mal eure Meinung dazu haben


 ich meine damit das du es ausprobieren soltest.
tehoretisch hast du dan eine etwas höhere külleistung.


----------



## Blutengel (9. September 2011)

Hmm, also ich glaube nicht das das groß was bringt. Der Luftdruck den der CPU Lüfter durch die Kühllamellen drückt ist garantiert stärker als der leichte Airflow durch das Gehäuse. Dadurch wird es kaum einen Airflow seitlich durch die Lamellen geben. 

OK, vieleicht nutzt es doch was, da die Luft des CpuLüfters die durchgeblasene Luftmenge doch zur Hälfte auf die Gehäuselüfterseite befödert. Gleichzeitig wird dann aber auch die andere Hälfte der Luft gegen den Airflow durch das Gehäuse geblasen....

Verzwickte Sache, probier es am besten aus.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. September 2011)

Ich werd auf jedenfall vorher nochmal Tempmäßig austesten was bei Prime bzw Prime + Furmark so los ist und dann nach Umbau nochmal.
Ergebnisse werde ich hier posten.
Hoffe nur mal das ich das Teil gedreht überhaupt ordentlich eingebaut bekomme =O


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2011)

ich würd ihn blasend lassen und dafür einen tunnel bauen das er frischluft von außen direkt ansaugen kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. September 2011)

Muss ich deinen Post jetzt verstehen?
Blasen tut er so oder so.
Es geht um ne Drehung um 90 Grad.
Lies dir bitte meinen Post nochmal durch Oo


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2011)

ich meinte damit gerade nach unten, sorry für die verwirrung.
wenn du aber schon ein gitter in der seitenwand hast, würd ich das auch ausnutzen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. September 2011)

Ich glaueb du verstehst nicht was ich vorhabe.
Ich will den Kühler um 90° drehen, sodass die Lamellen wageerecht sind.
An der Position des Lüfters verändert das überhaupt nichts.
Ich verstehe nicht was du von mir willst.


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2011)

peinlich, beim schnell drüberlesen war ich der meinung du willst den lüfter drehen. 

würd sich das mit der grafikkarte ausgehen?


----------



## GoldenMic (9. September 2011)

Ne...wenn ich richtig ausgemessen hab dürfte das noch passen.


----------



## bfgc (10. September 2011)

Ich würd ihn so lassen, da er gedreht garantiert kein Grad mehr springen lässt.
Es besteht ein gewisser Luftfluss im Gehäuse, aber es kein vergleich mit z.B. einem richtigen Wasserlauf oder ähnlichem. Dieser sagen wir mal "Windhauch" in eine Richtung den deine Lüfter im Gesamten erzeugen wird nicht reichen um gegen den Downflow vom Kama-Lüfter anzukommen und die um 90° verdrehten Kühlrippen effektiv zu nutzen.. Ausserdem bläst er jetzt im Bild einen Teil der Abluft vom Kama Richtung Hecklüfter. Verdrehst du ihn nimmst du ihm diese direkte Luftabnahme quasi weg, zudem staut sich evtl. sogar mehr Wärme im Bereich der Grafikkartenrückseite.
Ich wage zu bezweifeln das der interne Airflow reichen wird um das auszugleichen und noch besser zu durchlüften als es im Moment der Fall ist.

Versuchen kannst du es, aber ich denke mal die umgebenen Bauteile die vom neuen Warmluftzufluss betroffen sind werden es mit höheren Temperaturen quittieren, je nach Situation.


----------



## ASD_588 (12. September 2011)

Und was kam dabei raus?


----------



## Kraddel (18. September 2011)

würde mich auch interessieren...hab denselben kühler


----------

